# XML Datei als HTML?



## frager (21. Dez 2005)

hallo, ich hab eine frage. ich hab ein internetradio und da möchte ich die playlist der letzten 20 tracks anzeigen.
die bekomme ich von einer stell in xml/rss...wie kann ich das mit java parsen und als html darstellen? geht das überhaupt?

danke :-D


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Dez 2005)

ja, das geht

xslt: das kannst du mit java machen oder irgendeinem anderen tool

oder direkt das xml mit java parsen und das html mit print-Befehlen erzeugen


----------



## frager (21. Dez 2005)

hi, aha, ist das einfach? habt ihr ein beispiel? wie mach ich das am einfachsten...?

danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Dez 2005)

google nach rss2html 

da findest du zig programme

zu den themen "XML" und "XSLT" kannst du auch die Forumssuche bemühen


----------



## byte (21. Dez 2005)

XSLT ist im Grunde genommen nicht schwierig, bedarf aber Einarbeitungszeit. Hier sind zwei Tutorials, wo man ein paar ganze einfache Grundlagen lernt (XPath ist u.a. ein Teil von XSLT):

http://www.w3schools.com/xsl/
http://www.w3schools.com/xpath/


Die Sprachen sind aber trotzdem ziemlich umfangreich. Wenn man alles können will/ muss, dann kann man sich schon ziemlich lange damit beschäftigen.  Leider gibts es recht wenig Online Hilfen/ Bücher/ Nachschlagewerke. Es empfiehlt sich also, sich ein Buch zu besorgen, wenn man mehr machen will. Ich kann das Buch XSLT 2.0 - Das umfassende Handbuch empfehlen. Das ist wirklich gut und verständlich geschrieben und in der Tat sehr umfangreich. Der größte Teil des Buches ist jedoch Referenz, also zum Nachschlagen bei Bedarf gedacht. 

Ansonsten hat sich die Hilfe von SAXON als XSLT und XPath Referenz als nützlich erwiesen. Ist zwar sehr knapp beschrieben alles, aber wenn man kein Buch zur Hand hat, ist das besser als nix. Dafür einfach nach SAXON googlen, ist ein XSLT Prozessor, meines Wissens sogar einer der einzigen, der 2.0 kann!?


----------

